# Help needed



## Melody Slade (15/10/17)

Hi guys, 
I purchased a Twisp Solo moons ago ( I know I know... Wtf was I thinking) and just couldn't get of the stinkies.
So this weekend I upgraded to the Joyetech ego AIO and I'm quite happy. I like that its small and I quite like the pen like device. I've been using 18mg nic as I'm on 2 packs a day and have dropped to only 9 a day in a week. I live in the northern suburbs in Cape town. So now 2 questions..

1. I really like Vanilla flavours and I'm currently using Wicked Jooce Vanilla-18mg. I went to the Vape shop and purchased a Vanilla custard one in 3 mg. I like the taste but I'm upping on the stinkies with the lower nic. Can anyone recommended a really nice Vanilla in 18mg? I will lower the nic at a later stage.

2. The Ohms on the coils.. Mine says 0.6. What is the difference in Ohms on the coils?

Thanks in advance and happy vaping!


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/10/17)

Regarding the juice. 
I can't really help you there. 
But the ohms in the coils basically works like this
Lower ohms = more vapour and better nic delivery but less battery life, and burning through more juice faster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melody Slade (15/10/17)

Thanks a mil! The guy from the Vape Shop said there was a 0.5 Ohm one as well. Wasn't sure if there was going to be a difference

Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

Melody Slade said:


> Thanks a mil! The guy from the Vape Shop said there was a 0.5 Ohm one as well. Wasn't sure if there was going to be a difference
> 
> Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk



Hi @Melody Slade - I am not sure about which coil would be better, maybe you can try the 0.5 - but I think the 0.6 is fine.

Just wanted to say congrats on dropping the cigarettes down to 9 a day from 2 packs!
Wow, that is amazing. Keep it up.

Problem on the juice front is that there are not many juice makers that offer 18 mg juices. 

There was a thread that summarised who still did, if I find it I will post it here.
@Andre can you recall where that thread was?


----------



## Raindance (15/10/17)

Melody Slade said:


> Thanks a mil! The guy from the Vape Shop said there was a 0.5 Ohm one as well. Wasn't sure if there was going to be a difference
> 
> Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk


Hi Melony, welcome to the forum.

You may wish to try Vapour Mountain, they have a nice selection of flavors (VM4 comes to mind in terms of your request), they have a B&M here by us and I may be speaking under correction but I believe @Oupa does mix custom Nic levels on request.

Hope this helps, regards.


----------



## Melody Slade (15/10/17)

Thanks @Silver, the dude from the Vape shop told me that the Vape Shop Suppliers are cutting down on the nic as its becoming less popular. Dammit..

Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melody Slade (15/10/17)

Great @Raindance. I have tried the VM4 before but in a 12mg. The taste was great, but I don't think you can taste anything in a twisp solo, so it didn't feel like the nic was cutting it.

Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

Have also moved this thread for @Melody Slade to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can help out directly here.

Vendors, if you have some nice 18mg flavours, please try help her out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melody Slade (15/10/17)

Jippeee!

Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melody Slade (15/10/17)

You guys are great!

Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (15/10/17)

Melody Slade said:


> Great @Raindance. I have tried the VM4 before but in a 12mg. The taste was great, but I don't think you can taste anything in a twisp solo, so it didn't feel like the nic was cutting it.
> 
> Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk


Maybe just have a look at this thread as well:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/throat-hit-of-mtl-versus-dtl.t43070/
Maybe of help finding what you seek.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (16/10/17)

Melody Slade said:


> Hi guys,
> I purchased a Twisp Solo moons ago ( I know I know... Wtf was I thinking) and just couldn't get of the stinkies.
> So this weekend I upgraded to the Joyetech ego AIO and I'm quite happy. I like that its small and I quite like the pen like device. I've been using 18mg nic as I'm on 2 packs a day and have dropped to only 9 a day in a week. I live in the northern suburbs in Cape town. So now 2 questions..
> 
> ...




@Melody Slade
Here is a list of vendors offering juice with 12-24mg nicotine. Also check posts further down on that page.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/page-2#post-408495

The list is a bit old so it would be best to contact them directly to confirm whether they still have/make high nic juices.
Happy vaping.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Melody Slade (16/10/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Melody Slade
> Here is a list of vendors offering juice with 12-24mg nicotine. Also check posts further down on that page.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/page-2#post-408495
> 
> ...


Apparently Oupa from VapeMountain might be able to help with a higher nic as well. I'm going to try and go to the shop this week or next week. But will post as soon as I do and let you know what the outcome was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/10/17)

Melody Slade said:


> Apparently Oupa from VapeMountain might be able to help with a higher nic as well. I'm going to try and go to the shop this week or next week. But will post as soon as I do and let you know what the outcome was.



On their website you can order a juice exactly to your spec. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/10/17)

@Melody Slade some vape shops (i know ive seen Vape Cartel JhB do this) if you speak to the guys behind the counter and say "you need x amount if Nic in your juice if they can they help you and add more Nic" they will increase the Nicotine for you on the spot.

That way you can test out juice in store even if it is 3mg or 0mg and walk out with a much higher Nic mg juice.
Speak to your Local Vape Shop and see if they can help you out.

NB- try going to a local B&M vape store that also sells Diy supplies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

